# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  [Kinh nghiệm] Cách kiểm tra và mua iPhone 4 và 4S

## stylehanquoc

Hiện nay thị trường iPhong 4 và 4S đã có hàng dựng nên việc mua được một chiếc iPhone tốt cũng là vấn đề khó khăn với nhiều người.




Iphone 4 và 4S hiện nay đã có nhiều hàng dựng và hàng nhái trên thị trường. 



Đối với việc mua máy cũ, việc đầu tiên, người dùng nên kiểm tra kỹ bên ngoài xem có bị trầy xước hay móp méo do bị rơi hay va đập không. Tuy nhiên, theo anh Minh Hoàng, một kỹ thuật viên sửa chữa điện thoại, hiện nay linh kiện thay thế như vỏ ngoài hay khung máy đã được bán nhiều nên việc máy cũ được thay khung, thay vỏ để trông như mới cũng không có gì lạ.

Sau khi kiểm tra tình trạng bên ngoài, bạn hãy bắt đầu kiểm tra các chức năng quan trọng của máy như màn hình xem có điểm chết hay bị liệt cảm ứng không. Phím Home là một trong những phần hay bị hư nhất của iPhone nên người dùng phải kiểm tra cẩn thận.
Sau đó, kiểm tra tiếp đến các kết nối Wi-Fi và 3G xem có kết nối được không. Bạn nên yêu cầu được reset máy về tình trạng ban đầu để kiểm tra, bởi một số lỗi có thể được sửa chữa tạm thời bằng ứng dụng chạy trên máy. Bên cạnh đó, cũng phải xem camera, gọi điện thoại và nhắn tin xem những tính năng này có hoạt động tốt hay không.

Phụ kiện theo iPhone sẽ bao gồm một củ sạc, một cáp kết nối và một tai nghe, người mua nên lưu ý về phụ kiện nhất là tai nghe để có thể trả giá khi mua bởi tai nghe là phụ kiện dễ bị hư nhất.



Hộp máy của hàng lock, hay hàng được unlock bằng code từ Mỹ và Hàn Quốc thường thấp hơn so với hộp của bản quốc tế từ Hồng Kông và Singapote. Ảnh: Huy Đức.




Đối với máy mới người dùng nên kiểm tra hộp và máy xem có trùng IMEI không và nên kiểm tra xem máy mình thuộc phiên bản của quốc gia nào bởi giá bán giữa các phiên bản chênh lệch nhau khá nhiều.

Với các model có ký hiệu sau cùng là ZA, ZP thì máy này là của thị trường Singapore và Hong Kong, các phiên bản có ký hiệu LL hay KH là của thị trường Mỹ và Hàn Quốc. Các máy từ Mỹ hay Hàn Quốc có giá rẻ hơn khoảng một triệu đồng so với các máy của Singapore hay Hong Kong do được được khui hộp và "active" tại nơi mua để "unlock" và khi đưa về Việt Nam thường được đóng hộp, làm seal lại để bán như máy mới.
Một số nơi còn tân trang lại máy cũ đóng hộp và bán như máy mới, tuy nhiên những máy này thường phụ kiện đi kèm theo không đồng nhất. Người mua nên kiểm tra phụ kiện kèm theo bởi mỗi thị trường sẽ có hộp và cục sạc khác nhau, nếu phụ kiện không đi theo đúng phiên bản máy thì chắc chắn đây là máy dựng.




Bên trái là cục sạc của phiên bản dành cho thị trường Mỹ còn bên phải là của Singapore. Ảnh: Huy Đức.




Đối với cả máy cũ và máy mới nếu không mua tại cửa hàng thì người mua nên mang theo máy tính có cài sẵn iTunes để kết nối với iPhone bởi hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều hàng giả với bề ngoài và giao diện giống với iPhone nhưng không kết nối được với iTunes.

Công đoạn kiểm tra quan trong nhất là người mua nên dùng máy tính để vào trang web của Apple và kiểm tra tình trạng bảo hành của máy đối với cả máy cũ cũng như máy mới. Ngoài ra, người dùng còn kiểm tra được màu sắc của máy tránh tình trạng thay vỏ khác. Với máy mới kích hoạt thì ngày hết bảo hành sẽ là một năm sau ngày được kích hoạt.



Nhập số Serial của máy để kiểm tra máy và thời gian bảo hành.






Với máy mới thì thời gian bảo hành sẽ là 1 năm sau khi được kích hoạt.




Cuối cùng, để mua được một chiếc iPhone như ý, người mua nên đến các cửa hàng lớn có uy tín hoặc rủ theo một người có kinh nghiệp về iPhone đi theo khi mua máy.

*Mr ESC (Diễn Đàn Tin Học Việt Nam Tổng Hợp từ Internet)*​

----------


## hoangnam.vn08

giờ dụm tiền mua ip5 thoy. ip4 cứ đứng đấy nhá @@

----------


## theanhutc2

xem xong thấy dc nhiều điều bổ ích ...tks bạn nhiều nha ^^

----------

